# Cartella home improvvisamente vuota! HELP!!!

## NicoMetal

Salve,

ieri usavo tranquillamente il mio portatile come sempre, finchè non decido di andare a studiare e lo lascio accesso da solo per un tot di ore.

Appena lo riprendo in mano era spento, "va bhe si è scaricato, normal" penso io. Lo attacco alla corrente e lo accendo. Tutto ok fino a dopo il login: infatti una volta effettuato mi ritrovo lo sfondo standard di kde .  Stranito controllo la mia home e... sorpresa è nuova come se avessi installato da ieri tutto nuovo, con le directory Desktop e Download unicamente. Panico ovviamente. Controllo i file nascosti nella home e quelli invece ci sono tutti ( infatti ad esempio preferiti e cronologia di firefox ci sono tutti come prima ) anche alcuni file di config creati  e messi li da me  per alcuni miei programmi... Che è successo?? avevo su dati importanti, ditemi che c'è possibilità di recupero!!! Inoltre come è possibile tutto ciò quando i file .* sono rimasti intatti?? Ieri le uniche operazioni che ho compiuto in quell'ultima sessione di lavoro son state di vedermi "One Piece" in streaming e null'altro! Son più che certo di non aver mai dato nessun rm o simili! manco l'ho toccato il terminale (non ho per scelta alcun gestore file )!! Ah la mia home è su una partizione dedicata con un filesystem ext4. Vi prego, aiutatemi.

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che non ti viene montata la partizione di home od hai lavorato con la partizione non montata e quindi i tuoi file non sono sulla home ma sono sulla root?

Prova a smontarla manualmente e vedi cosa c'è.

Hai una dir lost+found?

Ma per prima cosa ... hai controllato che la partizione della home venga montata? se c'è un errore grave nel filesystem al boot la partizione non viene montata e devi procedere manualmente.

Le indicazioni di cautela del caso ed i possibili approcci sono stati ripetuti fino alla noia quindi non li ripropongo.

----------

## NicoMetal

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non è che non ti viene montata la partizione di home od hai lavorato con la partizione non montata e quindi i tuoi file non sono sulla home ma sono sulla root?
> 
> Prova a smontarla manualmente e vedi cosa c'è.
> 
> Hai una dir lost+found?
> ...

 

La partizione viene corretamente montata, anche il punto di mount è corretto, provata a smontare ma rimane semplicemente una cartella vuota. Ho una directory lost+foundi salvata sulla partizione.

----------

## djinnZ

ed in lost+found cosa c'è?

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/File_Recovery

temo che sia un pessimo scherzo di kde purtroppo.

----------

## NicoMetal

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ed in lost+found cosa c'è?
> 
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/File_Recovery
> 
> temo che sia un pessimo scherzo di kde purtroppo.

 

Non credo centri affatto kde, non c'è nulla che riporta a lui il problema. Si è manifestato attaverso lui perchè mancava la cartella  che conteneva gli sfondi e quindi in automatico lui mi ha messo quello di default così io ho capito che c'era qualcosa che non andava. Cmq lost+found contiene due file chiamati #22413554  #22413556.

----------

## djinnZ

Mi è già capitato un paio di volte che kde mi piallasse desktop (e non lo uso proprio più, tanto non ho mai apprezzato l'avere lo schermo invaso da documenti et similia) e le directory utente di default (che uso molto raramente e solo per sciocchezze) a causa di un errore o di un riavvio forzato.

La directory $home/Desktop ha problemi o non è accessibile? La cancella e la ricrea.

Se continui a lavorare mountando la home in rw di sicuro ci sono poche speranze.

Potresti provare una scansione con foremost a vedere se recuperi qualcosa.

I due file sono inode allocati ma non riconducibili ad una dir specifica od incompleti pertanto il check automatico li ha spostati in lost+found. Prova a vedere cosa ci sia.

----------

